# Working in a Blue Collar Job



## ashraff (Mar 16, 2013)

I have been in Australia as a student and have met different personalities from all around the world who work for low-paid jobs though their qualification does not warrant that job. 

I was in a Singh's taxi travelling to the Airport to get back to my country since I felt Australian education is not the worth the deal to spend large sum of money on education to find a decent White Collar job after graduation in Australia.

Only then I knew that my decision to return was indeed correct. The Taxi driver is obviously an immigrant from India and has a degree. I was shocked to see him performing this job as his full time for almost 2 years of time.

Now I have successfully qualified in the accounting profession and in the process of applying for PR in any of the countries. I prefer Australia since the climate and familiarity with its environment puts me in a better position nevertheless its a country with too much of people now.

Yet not decided I decided to look into Canada. I wonder whether my qualification ( BA in Accounting awarded by one of the Scotland Universities and CIMA, a UK Accounting Professional Qualification) will allow me to land a decent job in Canada.

Should I gain membership in one of the Accounting professional bodies of Canada say CMA in order to find an appropriate job. 

Oh BTW, I believe there is enough Blue Collar Jobs like Cleaning, waiting tables or driving taxi to earn & spend for my living until I find a decent job.


----------

